# Find Programs for Discount Medicine



## Preacher (Mar 8, 2015)

From Lifehacker
Prescription drugs are expensive. Many drug companies have discount programs for patients who can't afford their meds, and free service RxAssist helps you find these programs. Enter the name of the drug you're taking, and RxAsist will take you to the specific details of the assistance program. It includes the eligibility requirements and a link to an online applications. Generics will usually save you the most money, but if your meds aren't yet available in that form, a drug assistance program might help.

http://www.rxassist.org/patients


----------

